# stolen sounds



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

last week a bunch of idiots broke into my car and stole my subs and amp. i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to protect your subs and stuff or some way to make it harder to steal other than a good alarm. i had the amp and subs bolted down but they were just ripped out.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> last week a bunch of idiots broke into my car and stole my subs and amp. i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to protect your subs and stuff or some way to make it harder to steal other than a good alarm. i had the amp and subs bolted down but they were just ripped out.


Keep them out of site... and when you get close to your destination... turn it down dont tell everyone what you have when you leave your vehicle. i turn mine down when i get about 5 blocks or so from home.


----------



## Colochine (Jun 15, 2003)

build a box in your trunk so that the only way to get it out is to take it apart and mount the amp on the side or the back


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Colochine said:


> build a box in your trunk so that the only way to get it out is to take it apart and mount the amp on the side or the back


thats what i did, kind of a pain to assemble the box inside the trunk, but it works damn good


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> Keep them out of site... and when you get close to your destination... turn it down dont tell everyone what you have when you leave your vehicle. i turn mine down when i get about 5 blocks or so from home.



hell yah, thats the best route to take. tis what i do, worked good so far. n just threw some JL W6's in there 

ALso, dont do like my first setup, and screw/bolt the amp to the box. mount it somewhere out of site, or away from the subs. or in a custom enclosure. that way, they either get one or the other, rarely both.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

use security screws to hold things down. Mount piezo sirens in the trunk, out of site and that would take soem time to get to. I put one behind my jack, enclosed in a "grille" to keep the wiring from being exposed. It is very very painful for someone in the trunk trying to get your stuff out


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

alarms are annoying and noone pays attention to them anymore, unless you park in a higher-class neighborhood/area.

what do you do when you hear one go off at the mall, or the movies? you say "haha" or "turn that shit off"


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

sorry to hear that man...damn the hawaii chronics...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> Keep them out of site... and when you get close to your destination... turn it down dont tell everyone what you have when you leave your vehicle. i turn mine down when i get about 5 blocks or so from home.



That's the best way

If no one knows you have anything then they won't break in and try to steal it. Always remove your faceplate, and always ALWAYS turn down the stereo when you get near somewhere that you park often.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I made a custom sub enlosure, where the top of my back seat is gone and the box w/2 10's is sandwiched between the cabin and the trunk. Obviously it's really noticeable, but it looks cool. Unless the little hoodlums have about 15 min. and a good drill, that box isn't coming out. As for the car itself, the battery is in the trunk & the breaker is hidden back there, so if I'm nervous about the location I'll just trip the breaker. So anything you can do to stall the little bastards.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can install a siren in the trunk.....just imagine a high pitched siren in an enclosed area like the trunk.....its ear piercing and maybe it will deter someone...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thats why you have alarms...not so people can hear them and come to your rescue. A properly installed alarm with piezo sirens behind the HU, Near amps and subs and other components will keep a theif from doing their business.

Backup batteries are a wonder too. Someone cuts your battery cable, it keeps going. Multple sirens are good, so if he cuts the one under the hood, the alarm is still going off. Have you ever been close to a piezo when its going off? Its painful. I did a test to see if i could "steal" my own stuff with my alarm going off. I opened the trunk, already had a drill in hand, and attemped to take the sub out of its box. It got unbearable. 

So, someone breaks your window...alarm goes off
they pop your hood and cut the battery cable...alarm is still going off
cut the alarm siren....still going off

Most theives would give up right here...say he doesnt though

Tries to pop the trunk, whoops, sorry...my trunk release cable is cut, you need the key
Say he has a crowbar, or another implement, he breaks the trunk open
Piezo sirens still going off, say goodbye to your eardrums

That is the purpose of an alarm my friend


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You could also install some strobes and point them in the direction where the thieves would need to look to try to jack your stuff. 
I also keep a slingshot and mace by my window so I can take a whack at them, I dont want to get too close in case they have guns or something.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> I made a custom sub enlosure, where the top of my back seat is gone and the box w/2 10's is sandwiched between the cabin and the trunk. Obviously it's really noticeable, but it looks cool. Unless the little hoodlums have about 15 min. and a good drill, that box isn't coming out. As for the car itself, the battery is in the trunk & the breaker is hidden back there, so if I'm nervous about the location I'll just trip the breaker. So anything you can do to stall the little bastards.



See but if you stall them enough you'll just piss them off, then they'll take their crowbar, screwdriver, or whatever they have to your equipment. So instead of getting say your subs and amp stolen, instead you wind up with broken subs, broken amp, cut rcas, broken headunit, and maybe they'll shove the screwdriver through the speaker grill and through your front speakers as well.

I like the multiple siren idea, because they won't have the time to steal or damage your equipment before they go insane from the sound.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Very true, but to be honest I would rather have my stereo broke than have them get off with it. Besides there is the chance that I'd get back to my car while they were busy going to town on it, then I could go to town on them.  
I think about the only other thing you can do is get a good alarm with alternate power source that has a pager. It's true most people don't pay attention, but you sure the hell will. Keeping american bulldogs inside works pretty well too, lol.


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

A stealth approach is by all means the most effective way of protecting your audio system. A few rules to abide by...

1. Keep your stuff out of sight. You either need to take a stealthy approach or you need to tint your windows if legal in your state.

2. Don't advertise. Don't put audio related stickers on your vehicle, don't show off to people you don't know. Don't blast your system around your residence. A little healthy paranoia is ok, make sure nobody follows you home.

3. Get an alarm if you don't have one. Make sure it's got a backup battery like someone said earlier. Make sure you have multiple sirens that are hard to gain access to. Put a siren in the cabin (like suggested before)...nothing's worse than listening to that shit when you're trying to focus. I like the strobes idea, never thought about it before. And, although people ignore this stuff most of the time, the louder it is, the more annoying it will be to others, the more likely they are to investigate...Get...Something...LOUD!

4. Secure everything, make things hard to get to. Use uncommon fasteners which thieves wouldn't expect. I love using those smooth round headed machine bolts and tightening them from behind the mounting surface, then leaves the 30+ security screws holding the surface to the rest of the box.

5. At your own legal risk, attach razor blades to areas someone would have to put their fingers at night. The way I see it, I'm ok with getting into a little trouble so long as I can inflict pain upon those that try to mess with my property/investment.

If you want to go for intimidation, put some spent and unspent .45 shells on your dash and a firearms magazine on your seat, maybe a Colt/Kimber/Glock/Springfield firearms sticker on one of your windows.

-Travis


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

5. At your own legal risk, attach razor blades to areas someone would have to put their fingers at night. The way I see it, I'm ok with getting into a little trouble so long as I can inflict pain upon those that try to mess with my property/investment.

HAHA I really like this one! Hey guys check out my new box but dont grab that corner......


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

the sirens in the trunk and keeping the music turned down upon approach are all good ides but the truth is no matter what you do if they want it bad enough they will get it! as long as you have the equipment bolted down you can take out a insurance policy on the equipment mine costs me about 130 for 6 months with no deductible. i am bout to move to hawaii and while my car is in transit/port i am really worried about sticky fingers!! :fluffy:


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

just an idea...

change all your screws including door screws to star or triangle type screws that need the special screwdrivers to loosen it...screws down the sub box with something like those too...

jus an opinion...when i was young i use to hate when i found out my toys had those kinda screws...i couldn't be able to take it apart...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> just an idea...
> 
> change all your screws including door screws to star or triangle type screws that need the special screwdrivers to loosen it...screws down the sub box with something like those too...
> 
> jus an opinion...when i was young i use to hate when i found out my toys had those kinda screws...i couldn't be able to take it apart...


...yeah, like i said


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

mah bad...jus read what i wanted to...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This thread has got me thinking about what I should do about protecting my system now. When it is done, I will have 4-5 grand of equipment in it. While I live in a safe area, I am in Baltimore City a lot. Between all the electronics in my car, I could get cleaned out pretty good, and red cars stand out. Maybe I'll invest in a few of those bear traps...But on a more serious note, an alarm with a shocking mechanism would probably be the best deterrant short of Desert Eagle but I doubt they exist.


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> This thread has got me thinking about what I should do about protecting my system now. When it is done, I will have 4-5 grand of equipment in it. While I live in a safe area, I am in Baltimore City a lot. Between all the electronics in my car, I could get cleaned out pretty good, and red cars stand out. Maybe I'll invest in a few of those bear traps...But on a more serious note, an alarm with a shocking mechanism would probably be the best deterrant short of Desert Eagle but I doubt they exist.


Funny you should mention that, they used to sell these on www.salesco.com, but no more... here's the company's link: http://www.lcars.eu.org/autotaser.uk/

I should've bought one while I could...legal or not.

-Travis


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

NickZac said:


> an alarm with a shocking mechanism would probably be the best deterrant short of Desert Eagle but I doubt they exist.


have fun in prison


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree that a 2 way alarm is the best it goes off in your pocket, then you pay attention


----------

